# The EU wanted to ban the use of the term "Christmas"



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

More useless garbage from overpaid "politically correct" EU-officials - check this out:









EU accused of 'cancelling Christmas' after staff told to say 'holiday'


The recommendation was contained in a guide on 'inclusive language' issued to EU Commission staff that told them to avoid using the word 'Christmas' for fear of offending non-Christians.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Quote: 

_"The EU has been accused of trying to 'cancel Christmas' after telling staff to avoid the word in favour of 'holiday period' because it could be offensive to non-Christians.

Eurocrats published the rule months ago as part of a guide on 'inclusive communication', details of which leaked this week leading to a furious backlash.

Politicians from Italy - where the story first emerged - accused the EU of waging a war on 'common sense' while the Vatican accused Brussels of trying to 'cancel' Europe's Christian roots.

Brussels has now been forced to backtrack - withdrawing what it called a 'draft document' after a 'number of concerns' were raised." _

Quite incredible, leftists in action once again. We're facing new headwinds with the pandemic, and this is the sort of thing they come with, paid for by tax money from EU citizens.

Make sure you stand up against this sort of nonsense in the US, come what may.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Pebble Shooter said:


> More useless garbage from overpaid "politically correct" EU-officials - check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As we travel towards the end of the cycle these things often crop up, it has been done many times before as the chosen archetypes become exhausted, the same thing took place during the transition from heathenism, to Paganism to Christianity, each one has a finite life cycle and needs to be changed in order of setting the clock straight, or as some say to begin again.

Their MO is currently called the *Great Reset now hurriedly *in the making, humanity had one such major new beginning when coinage became of age, here there was great, Cere-money, each time a new emporer had his head stamped on the coins of the day there was great pomp and circumstance, nothing is new under the sun, you can hear them chattering in the halls of power right now.

*A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within. An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries his banner openly. 

The traitor moves amongst those within the gates freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself.

For the traitor appears not a traitor; they speak in accents familiar to their victims, and wear their faces and their arguments, they appeal to the baseness that lies deep in the hearts of all wo-men. 
"They rot the soul of every nation, they work secretly and unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, they infect the body politic so that it can no longer resist. A murderer is less to fear. The traitor is the plague"*






Who are these I talk about, a poem,

Errors like straws upon the surface flow
Those who seek for pearls must dive below.

They are all now doing things in plain sight and coming for your very souls, so as you can never be free to challenge them, it is time to treat them with the contempt they deserve.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Pebble Shooter said:


> More useless garbage from overpaid "politically correct" EU-officials - check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You let them take one word and then they won't stop.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> You let them take one word and then they won't stop.


They simply cannot stop, their ways of doing things is the very epitomy of greed, stupidity and uselessness, diguised using deception, in it's full utterance, they are the true Useless Eaters, if money did not exist and revolve like it does they could not flourish in the way they do things, IE, soon to be digital usury, they would have to find another way to persuade their standing armies to work and destroy for them.
They have now exhausted the physical attributes and are now orientating themselves using the cloud based entity the have been busily putting into place, not the bilical kind but the satelite kind which is also off planet and unseen, unknown but the pre-sense of it is often felt physically on the ground when things stop working properly.
Their all new electronic baton has to sucseed and very soon, otherwise they are dead in the water as the saying goes, the more we adhear to its rhythm the further we die as a species under the same sun that provides everything we need in season.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

People like that needs to be voted out!

They my try to do away with Christmas but no matter how hard they try they'll never do away with Christ. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hoss said:


> People like that needs to be voted out!
> 
> They my try to do away with Christmas but no matter how hard they try they'll never do away with Christ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


The term Christos was already known to the Greeks long before the Christians used their given anagram as their main archetype, if you venture back far enough beyond all scriptures to a time when the first writ-ten words were only one or two letters, known as the Ammonian Radicals, here you can see how all parables were orientated, all lead back to the different times of year under the sun, the originator of all that came after-words.

The entire biblical parlance is based on astronomical orientations and *Siderieal Time or Science, AKA The Cornucopia*, which was a death sentence to anyone who dared to mention them, such was the depth of the greatest confusion that mankind was forced to adopt, and would also emasculate themselves in its name.

Because

Life is a camera, the film is photosynthesis, from which everything developed.

One book which points out how sympathetic magic was born out of ignorance and one worth reading is, The Golden Bough, By Sir George Frazer, there in, he reveals how totism was many thousands of different on planet mysteries adopted by those who lived closer to nature, which all native tribes in every climb adopted long before pen was put to paper.

For anyone stuck behind the biblical hill put in their way, please try to look over it and you will be amazed what you will find.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

The more they banned Christmas under Obama...the louder I would say Merry Christmas everywhere I went.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> The more they banned Christmas under Obama...the louder I would say Merry Christmas everywhere I went.


At the strike of midnight on the 24th December we are very happy, because we know what follows.

A poem

Grim horror round our cottage reigns,
Yet spring will come and nature smile again,
Janus need not look back from where we came.






See the libation mentioned being carried out in the video here, and another clue to what it is all about.






The give away is the rams horns, here we have Aries which is March on the Gregorian calendar and the figure seen in the heavens.

For those interested download the program Stellaruim.

There is one door which still opens year in year out, it is a door which mankind cannot alter, as one opens another closes, same for the equinoxes, Cadro, Cardinal in the new paralance, means a hinge in Latin, and what swings on a hinge, a door.

The sun climbs above the equator on or around the 21st of March and passes below it again on the 23rd September, here are the same two doors of the original Greek Cross, ancient stone carving predates Christianity by about three thousand years.

The science is very easy to grasp once you understand the sidereal science, which was documents by Manilius an awful long time ago, and was seemingly lost during the medieval period, when Biblical Pauperum or a picture postcard message was procured for those who could not read nor write, but we have come a long way since then, or maybe not as it seems.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Slide-Easy said:


> The more they banned Christmas under Obama...the louder I would say Merry Christmas everywhere I went.


Amen! 


Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> You let them take one word and then they won't stop.


The people responsible for what we all have to endure today invented word, and have commanded it ever since, in cognito or codex originally, and now using visual aids and very clever nudging or behavioral techniques.

Those who might ban xmas could one day abolish it altogether as they have done many times in the past, like speaking your native language and the wearing of the kilt in your ancestral colours, they will grow and just like a cancer it will be too late.

They are also adapt at using statutory instruments, which is the norm in such avenues, see video from 4 minutes onwards for one explanation which is ongoing as we speak, once in full power there will be no stone left unturned.









UK Column News - 1st December 2021


Brian Gerrish, Mike Robinson and Alex Thomson with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> As we travel towards the end of the cycle these things often crop up, it has been done many times before as the chosen archetypes become exhausted, the same thing took place during the transition from heathenism, to Paganism to Christianity, each one has a finite life cycle and needs to be changed in order of setting the clock straight, or as some say to begin again.
> 
> Their MO is currently called the *Great Reset now hurriedly *in the making, humanity had one such major new beginning when coinage became of age, here there was great, Cere-money, each time a new emporer had his head stamped on the coins of the day there was great pomp and circumstance, nothing is new under the sun, you can hear them chattering in the halls of power right now.
> 
> ...





The Apprentice said:


> The people responsible for what we all have to endure today invented word, and have commanded it ever since, in cognito or codex originally, and now using visual aids and very clever nudging or behavioral techniques.
> 
> Those who might ban xmas could one day abolish it altogether as they have done many times in the past, like speaking your native language and the wearing of the kilt in your ancestral colours, they will grow and just like a cancer it will be too late.
> 
> ...


Very true a lot of what we speak is spells. Many things we say have different meanings than what we think


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Very true a lot of what we speak is spells. Many things we say have different meanings than what we think


Spells as is spell-ing, yes many words are interlinked and have very similar conjecture and sounds pertaining to English, which was to be the chosen codex once we passed the Latin stages, English is the most prevalent language overall, globally and collectively.

Shakespeare added over 180 thousand new words to the dictionary and had plenty of help via Francis Bacon and his department which he abandoned his family to work on full time to perfect.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

They tried that at Target stores here in the states a few years back... wouldn't allow their employees to say "Merry Christmas"... they lost a lot of customers, me included....


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

What the psychological nudge units are doing is using a double Pavlovian technique here.
First they put out coercive rules by trying to bar certain words, then they reinstate the mask rules, so nobody can see a smile when greeted by a happy gesture, this has the effect of preventing ones ability to connect with another human being.
It is very heinous indeed and straight from the misericords of humanity, these people are pure evil and not hiding it any more..


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's what I do when someone at a store tells me happy holiday, I say have a Merry Christmas loud enough that everyone around me hears it. 

It makes me sick, most of the store's don't want their employees to say Merry Christmas but they want your Christmas shopping money! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hoss said:


> Here's what I do when someone at a store tells me happy holiday, I say have a Merry Christmas loud enough that everyone around me hears it.
> 
> It makes me sick, most of the store's don't want their employees to say Merry Christmas but they want your Christmas shopping money!
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


We always shop local and know the shop owners by name, never wear a mast and always polite, this is how we like it, we will never shop anywhere that pushes the global narrative.
When we shop online, eBay mainly we always try to ring the sellers direct and pay by card on the phone so they get to keep the profits and avoid paying the selling fees and rules that go with them.
We will do anything to slow down those who are in overall control, we make this our duty.


----------

